# Playboy-Zwillinge "sexen" das Big Brother-Haus auf



## Stefan102 (27 Dez. 2011)

​
Aus der Playboy-Mansion wurden sie irgendwann von Hugh Hefner (84) verbannt, nun möchten die berühmten Super-Blondinen und Playboy-Zwillinge Kristina und Karissa Shannon (22) ein weiteres bekanntes Haus aufmischen, das allerdings nicht ganz so luxuriös ist wie die Glamour-Villa des Magazin-Gründers.

Die halbnackten Twins werden nämlich laut der britischen Sun ins Big Brother-Haus ziehen. Schon Anfang des neuen Jahres startet in Großbritannien die neue Staffel des Reality-Formats. Was Kristina und Karissa im TV-Container zu suchen haben? Natürlich wollen sie das Haus ordentlich aufmischen und die männlichen Bewohner um den Finger wickeln. Ein Insider des TV-Senders Channel 5 soll ausgeplaudert haben: „Die Girls wollen das Big Brother-Haus aufsexen.“ Abgesehen haben es die Mädels vor allem auf „The Only Way Is Essex“-Star Kirk Norcross (23), der 2012 ebenfalls in dem Format mitmachen wird. „Kirk weiß noch gar nicht, was ihn erwartet“, so der Insider weiter. Es scheint ganz so, als könnten die Zuschauer einen heißen Dreier erwarten. Aber das dürften die 22-jährigen Girls ja dank ihres Ex Hugh Hefner gewöhnt sein.

Nur hoffentlich dreht Karissa nicht noch ein weiteres Sex-Tape im Haus, schließlich soll sie ja bereits ein selbstgedrehtes Schmuddelfilmchen mit dem „Smallville“-Schauspieler Sam Jones III (32) haben. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Ch_SAs (27 Dez. 2011)

Nö, kommt doch lieber zu mir als in dieses ... BB-Haus .


----------



## beachkini (28 Dez. 2011)

wenn die da einziehen, dann guck ich mir das auch mal an  danke für die info :thumbup:

den film kann man sich in der videothek leihen bzw. irgendwo kaufen, bisschen geld will sie ja auch verdienen


----------

